# My Latest Viv



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Finished construction last week of my latest viv so started planting it up today. I made the background from polystyrene sheet, carved a bit then crushed tree fern root siliconed on. Really holds the moisture well and hopefully the moss will soon spread over it. I'm going for a much simpler viv reflecting what species diversity you'd find in a small area - hence only a handful of plant species mainly broms and ferns. May even try it without leaf litter, the crushed tree fern root and broken smaller branches should sustain the microfauna just as well as leaves.
The humidifier and mister now serves this viv as well as the vert so that saved me some cash!
Still not decided what species will end up in there but Histrionicus are high on the list followed closely by Mysteriosus or more pumilio's.

Here it sits side by side with the vert. I had to make the viv so it fitted the space exactly.









This is the planting so far - now waiting for the next shipment of plants - due any day so I'll update when the next plants are in.









Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Theres no stopping you is there Marcus.

Stunning mate, This is my fav viv by you so far.

Love the simplicity of it, looks really natural.

The rocks are a very nice touch.

Richie


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks great! What are the dimensions?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice, same kind of sliding door?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Occidentalis said:


> Looks great! What are the dimensions?


26 long 15 deep and 18 high round about 30 gallons.


Hi Chris - I've gone with the traditional two sliders with this one - I may well swap for a single slider in time though.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful viv! Well done.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Mmmm stunning vivs! Makes me wish I were a frog!


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats Awesome !


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet, can we get soem close up shots of the one ont he right as well?


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

wow tight vivs! that piece of wood with the rocks underneath it looks like it could be a frog lair. i can see them now coming out to feed on the helpless fruitfies! great job!
p.s. what kind of moss is that?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Julio said:


> pretty sweet, can we get soem close up shots of the one ont he right as well?


Hi Julio - heres a link to the vert
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/40647-my-new-vert.html



hukilausurfer said:


> wow tight vivs! that piece of wood with the rocks underneath it looks like it could be a frog lair. i can see them now coming out to feed on the helpless fruitfies! great job!
> p.s. what kind of moss is that?


There's a mixture of about seven species of mosses in the viv - all temperates from the woodland around home - they do well in my other vivs.

Thanks for all the kind comments!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I think it's just about finished and I'll let it grow in for a few months before putting frogs in. I'll probably have to wait until March for the Histrionicus! Long wait!

I've put in some more broms, ferns, a couple of orchids, some ficus from Panama and thats it for now. The springtails seem to be loving the small branches and tree fern root and I'm still not sure about leaf litter - I'll see how it goes!

What do you think?
FTS









FTS Detail









Left hand side









Right hand side









Regards
Marcus


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

looking good, where you get your moss from ?? also what lights you using (only as i know you are in the UK lol)


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Histrionicus or Mysteriosus!?!
Must be nice.

I have a tough time deciding on Leucs. or Auratus.

John


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

kj said:


> looking good, where you get your moss from ?? also what lights you using (only as i know you are in the UK lol)


The moss is from my garden - we live in the middle of 200 acres of mixed deciduous woodland so there's always moss about. It likes the light and humidity of my vivs and grows well.

The lighting is 3 CFLs 6500K 25w - really good source for them in the UK -
25w (120w Plus) Kosnic 2 Part B22 Mini Spiral Energy Saving Daylight 6500K Bulb

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Histrionicus or Mysteriosus!?!
> Must be nice.
> 
> I have a tough time deciding on Leucs. or Auratus.
> ...


Hi John,

I know it's a real dilema!!! So much so I've decided that another viv needs to be built so I can get both species! 
Needless to say both will be from a reputable breeder/dealer here in the UK who has a small breeding group of Mysti's and a German breeder of Histrionicus.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Your vivs are absolutely stunning man. Thank you!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Mworks said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I know it's a real dilema!!! So much so I've decided that another viv needs to be built so I can get both species!
> Needless to say both will be from a reputable breeder/dealer here in the UK who has a small breeding group of Mysti's and a German breeder of Histrionicus.
> ...


Use can tease us with some pictures when you get them!!
Best of luck with them all.

John


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Aernt mystis big aechma brom specialists? I would go wih histos!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah which morph are you trying to get?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Aernt mystis big aechma brom specialists? I would go wih histos!


They are indeed - but they will use smaller broms as long as the axils are big enough for them to utilise. So that will be the focus for the next viv - rocky outcrop background with large axiled broms growing from it!

So some suggestions for suitable broms would be really helpful - please!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah which morph are you trying to get?


Redheads, although I would love Syl. Lita - they are very rare in the UK though.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

there are some smaller aechemas that will work, but I ve got some of the smaller billbergias that I just love. Not nly do theylook great and have great flowers, bu their centeraxils are very deep comaredto the heighth of the brom. I have poquito mas, tequila sunset, lou wilson, ns las manchas. I know there are more suitable viv sized billbergias, but those are the only ones I have


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Mworks said:


> Redheads, although I would love Syl. Lita - they are very rare in the UK though.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


Yeah they're rare here too, I only got 2 at the moment  You would probably need bigger broms for them though because they're bigger than any of the histrionicus I saw so far (except for those tinc-sized anchicaya) they might knock those broms down, those that are in there might grow big enough for the redheads though - but just in case I just got 2 HUGE vriesea splendens for my redheads, they're so big that one hardly fits in a 65 gallon though


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah they're rare here too, I only got 2 at the moment  You would probably need bigger broms for them though because they're bigger than any of the histrionicus I saw so far (except for those tinc-sized anchicaya) they might knock those broms down, those that are in there might grow big enough for the redheads though - but just in case I just got 2 HUGE vriesea splendens for my redheads, they're so big that one hardly fits in a 65 gallon though


I'm hoping that the vriesea racine may be ok - it has wide deep axils - not sure how big it will get in the viv though. If it dosent I'll have to replace it with something more suitable. Getting Broms over here in the UK isnt easy not many sources at all.

Have you had any breeding success with your Redheads? We'll have to share info by PM when I get them - it would be really helpful to have someone to bounce ideas off.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

That German breeder may be able to get you some of those broms -
Well I pick up 5 young redheads this week so no breeding will be going on for a while probably but from most people I talked to that did breed histrionicus it's usually a combo of the usual hard to breed egg feeders: compatible pairs, lots of different well supplemented food items, patience, lots of plants, extra help would be UV, really large tanks with clay mineral soil for nutritious microfauna


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> That German breeder may be able to get you some of those broms -
> Well I pick up 5 young redheads this week so no breeding will be going on for a while probably but from most people I talked to that did breed histrionicus it's usually a combo of the usual hard to breed egg feeders: compatible pairs, lots of different well supplemented food items, patience, lots of plants, extra help would be UV, really large tanks with clay mineral soil for nutritious microfauna


Eggfeeders who'd have em!! 

Oh Well I'm looking forward to the challenge! I may have to re-think the viv and start a larger one!
Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mworks said:


> I'm hoping that the vriesea racine may be ok - it has wide deep axils - not sure how big it will get in the viv though. If it dosent I'll have to replace it with something more suitable. Getting Broms over here in the UK isnt easy not many sources at all.
> 
> Have you had any breeding success with your Redheads? We'll have to share info by PM when I get them - it would be really helpful to have someone to bounce ideas off.
> 
> ...


The Vriesea Racine get pretty big mate, Mine is just shy of the size of a football.

Very nice and flowers alot. DSCF0442.jpg picture by Richie1000Man - Photobucket

Vriesea Fenestralis also has nice big deep Axils.

Good luck bud.

Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Richie
May be some careful pruning is called for when it gets too big! I noticed a new pup shooting from it today so I'll soon have two!
With your ever expanding diverse collection of Broms I'm sure you'll be able to fix me up with something when needed!

Richie's Broms - has a certain charm to it!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mworks said:


> Hi Richie
> May be some careful pruning is called for when it gets too big! I noticed a new pup shooting from it today so I'll soon have two!
> With your ever expanding diverse collection of Broms I'm sure you'll be able to fix me up with something when needed!
> 
> ...


Yup I'm sure I will buddy  No worries.

haha Does sound good.

Hmm it seems your getting your name mixed up 

Unless your dad is posting from your account haha.

Ill put it down to it being late.

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yup, I caught you


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Heheeh 

I used his template by mistake! 

Like you say it's late!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

I really like these, simple and pleasing to the eye. Thanks for sharing


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

P.S I really like how in the vertical tank you have a sort of "canopy" effect, with the light getting dimmer as you get closer to the bottom of the viv.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Dendrobatesrichardii said:


> P.S I really like how in the vertical tank you have a sort of "canopy" effect, with the light getting dimmer as you get closer to the bottom of the viv.


Like you say it's pretty shaded at the bottom and only a select species will survive down there. As I expected a neo Fireball succumbed eventually a couple of weeks ago but it was worth a try.
The Vanilla Orchid is growing slowly and I'm hoping that as it gets into the higher light it will perk up! The Amazon Vine is growing like a weed!

Regards
Marcus


----------

